

Cactus for Mac - aaronmoodie
http://cactusformac.com/

======
schlagetown
Really excited about this app. As someone who enjoys casually developing
personal sites — I know my way around HTML/CSS but not enough to deploy
something like this on my own — I think this looks to be a perfect way to ease
into some slightly more advance site building, perhaps a happy medium between
the lack of efficiency that comes with rolling a site totally from scratch,
and the unnecessary bloat of doing a full Wordpress install to get a simple
blog up and running.

Nice, simple documentation that explains the features and benefits of the app
quite well. But I do agree with some of the comments about the UI. I don't
find it entirely intuitive — for example it was initially unclear to me what
the editing workflow is supposed to be, since selecting a project and clicking
"edit" brings up a menu to select a text editor. I see the intent is to
navigate the project structure within a full-featured editor like Sublime Text
that allows such functionality, but before seeing that it's hard to tell
whether it's possible to navigate the project from within the Cactus app, or
whether it's all external and meant to be done in Finder.

Look forward to testing this out though — I have a couple small projects in
mind that I think this will be great for. And a great opportunity to jump into
learning basics of SASS, Coffeescript, and Django templating without the
intimidation/overhead of setting it up myself.

------
koenbok
The app is based on the open source
[https://github.com/koenbok/Cactus](https://github.com/koenbok/Cactus)

~~~
jpdlla
I came here to ask this exact same thing. Recently used Cactus to develop a
pretty big static website. Plugins made it very fun and easy to build more
complex cases. Thanks for the great work!

------
micahroberson
Seems a lot like [http://mixture.io/](http://mixture.io/)

------
Kluny
It looks really good. You did a great job of explaining the directory
structure.

------
rgbrgb
Who made this and how did they get an endorsement from Werner Vogels?

------
IE5point5
Why does it look like an iOS app

~~~
IE5point5
\- and the titlebar font is wrong

\- and the titlebar text doesn't fade correctly when in the background

\- and a 100 other inconsistencies with the rest of my OS

please developers stop rolling your own windows for no reason

~~~
renn
"omg I'm so afraid of change!"

~~~
fuzzywalrus
Ok, I'll bite.

Rolling your own GUI should be done when the native OS GUI doesn't meet the
expectation or needs of your application. A custom GUI may not play nicely
with accessibility and may look increasingly alien with OS updates.

I don't see any advantage to using the iOS look, and it only added to my
confusion when downloading. I wasn't sure if it was at first looking at the
screen shot an app that required an iOS component.

1) No maximize dot, I wasn't sure if the window was resizable until I moved my
mouse to the corner

2) No Resize in icon in upper right hand corner

3) Lack of menus (really, ever action must be found in the gui?)

4) clicking off the app window does not "grey" out the title bar letting me
know its not the front window.

5) Close/minimize icons do not highlight on click

6) Settings fields cannot be tabbed between

7) Settings cannot use keyboard controls for the cancel / save like OS native
dialogs

These are just the errors I noticed while writing this post. The app looks
like it could be a nice MAMP alternative.

